# Fog Questions



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a thread with my whole story here (D-Day starts on page 4) if your interested in background.

I read many many threads and I may have seen thses questions answered somewhere but I can not find exactly what Im looking for and _need_ these answers....

2 questions.

1. Dealing with the fog. My wife is in the second stint of the massive fog detox... She is ruthlessly angry, hateful, and can not be rationalized with at all... Again, she is blaming me for everything and just doesn't want to hear anything. She's convinced herself _i'm the one_ who's delusional about the realtionship she has been having with OM. How do you deal with people that are coming out of the fog? To date, I'm ignoring most of what she says and trying to be supportive. 

2. Reverting / Rationizing by the DS. In the past couple days she has reverted back to saying she did nothing worng and convincing herself that it was just friendship... essentially backing off off every bit of responsibity for anything and trying to go back into her "safe shell". Do you let them do that? By pointing out again the evidence and admissions, and forcing her to deal with them (which I know, you can't "force" anyway) I am creating another opportunity for her to pick a fight which she _really, really_ wants to empower her to go back to good thoughts of OM/Bad thoughts of LS...

Whats the balancing act here?


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

It just seems like a bad sign if she is unwilling to take responsibility, is not remorseful or apologetic! You have an uphill battle! Goodluck.


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

I wish I could give you the answer but i am experiencing another wave of that as well. Hang in there.


----------

